# Programador PIC-PG2C con PCB



## piratex (Feb 23, 2007)

INFORMACION ACTUALIZADA (diseño corregido) ... entrar a mi sitio personal para ver guia detallada 

http://www.piratainc.tk

Hola.
Buscando la mejor alternativa para armar un programador, me interese por el PG2C ya que soporta PICs de 8/18/28/40 PINES ademas de memorias.
El problema es que lo unico que encontre fueron esquemas pero ningun PCB...  mi trabajo fue crear el PCB de este programador.

El programador original :






Los esquemas :
ESQUEMA  PROGRAMADOR

En el diseño elimine el conector ICSP, ya que no lo utilizaria. Lo demas es practicamente igual
Agradeceria algun tipo de correccion, ya que yo mismo lo he revisado 1000 veces, pero yo mismo lo hice jeje..

http://www.piratainc.tk


----------



## pic-man (Feb 23, 2007)

muchas gracias por esta colaboracion, ese es el programador que yo utilizo solo que lo solde "a mano" en una placa perforada y con cables por todos lados, llevaba tiempo queriendo hacerlo en un circuito impreso pero no habia encontrado ningun pcb ni alguna manera de hacerlo yo ya que no se utilizar ningun software para ese proposito asi que muchas gracias


----------



## n3gro (Jun 14, 2007)

Compadre el PCB en proteus ya fue borrado del SendSpace, podrías adjuntarlo al foro.

D antemano muy agradecido


----------



## asalinasc (Oct 20, 2007)

Aca el programador pic  corregido del esquematico de Olimex. Los valores de los componentes aparecen en el diagrama.

Incluye el ICSP para programación Serial.

El anterior estaba malo (error de conexión). De hecho lo armamos y nunca funcionó!. Por lo que nos tomamos el trabajo de hacerlo nosotros mismos.

Incluyo el Archivo PCB para express pcb.(Nota Ultima Version). Chequear Jumpers

Recomiendo Una botella de cerveza durante el armado para la paciencia.
y si viene con un as de la bamba la zorra.

materiales:

- 2-3 jugosos en un taller
- Chela Idonea al Armado y a la cantidad de jugosos
- Un Desodorante Ambiental
- 3 Cajetillas de Cigarros
- Mas Chela si el programa en pic no funciona
- Tener un carrete como segunda opción para el relajo.

Saludos

A. Salinas y R. Beltran (The simios Team)

Weastech Co.

http://www.zshare.net/download/4331639ddff1ba/ (el link) y por si caga.
va adjunto


----------



## DIEGOCELES (Abr 3, 2008)

hola soy nuevo en el foro, y estuve viendo la programadora, y me puse a hacerla, aun no la he checado pero creo que si uncionara, solo me falta las bases para los pics y bueno disculpen yo se que son ya mas de 6 meses de cuando publicaron este post, pero en caso de que este por ahi el creador de la programadora, me gustaria saber, como deben ir puestos, en mi caso, el pic16f- 84, y 877 , (18 y 28 patas respectivamente), agradeceria saberlo jejeje, saludos.

aqui les dejo adjunto el tamaño exacto para la pcb de esta programadora en documento word.
(mi primera colaboracion al foro)


----------



## asalinasc (May 3, 2008)

mira la fotografia que esta al inicio del post
indica la cantidad de pines y en donde debe estar ubicado el integrado

el 16F84 es DIP 18 Creo entonces debes ubicar el la foto del programador original, el serigrafiado donde te indida donde poner el integrado. En este caso va ubicado en los zocalos internos (los del mas al medio de la placa)

el pin numero 1 o la muesca debe ir hacia la izquierda tal como indica el serigrafiado de la foto.

asi mismo con el PIC16F87X que es de 40 Pines creo. Por el ancho que tiene este integrado inevitablemente vas a encontrar la posicion correcta que debe llevar

espero te sirva.

Yo he tenido problemas con el grabador, pero nosotros lo re-dibujamos y verificamos con un actual grabador olimex. Deben ser problemas de compatibilidad con la placa base .

Saludos!


----------



## gca (Jul 2, 2008)

Asalinasc podrias poner la lista de componentes en otro formato porque no poseo el programa       express pcb


----------



## piratex (Jul 2, 2008)

Pense que este tema no tenia actividad.... sorpresa.

Existe una guia para este programador con imagenes y mas detallada..

http://www.piratainc.tk


----------



## Luis Palma (Dic 19, 2008)

Hola 
Hace un momento realice la placa, mañana voy a colocar los componentes. La placa la hice por transferencia con papel fotografico uno de 90 gramos creo.
Dejo unas fotos donde estan los componentes y la placa, tambien voy a hacer una con eagle.
















http://sistemasdigitales2.blogspot.com/2008/12/cargador-pic.html


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 20, 2008)

no se ven las fotos


pd: podes poner fotos del proceso de transferencia del papel fotografico si no es mucha molestia, es que me gustaría comparar con mi procesod de papel común de 70 gr


----------



## Luis Palma (Dic 20, 2008)

Lamentablemente no fotografié el proceso de transferencia pero mas adelante voy a hacer otra placa. Ahora me acuerdo, el papel que usé es couche de 90 gms, es mas delgado que el fotografico normal y es mas barato.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 20, 2008)

osea que couche es fotográfico de 90gr?


----------



## Luis Palma (Dic 23, 2008)

Ya termine la placa del cargador, no me di cuenta que el primer post tenia un problema pero como estaba facil lo hice, y le agrege un puente para conectar unas lineas de GND en los sockets. Aqui estan las fotos http://sistemasdigitales2.blogspot.com/2008/12/cargador-pic-terminado-pg2c.html


----------



## simiodelorto (Dic 30, 2008)

Hola a todos, aquí les dejo una imágenes del Weastech publicado por “asalinasc” terminado y funcionando.

http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/1082/frontij2.jpg

http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/7475/funcionandobj0.jpg

http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/814/backnf7.jpg


Funciona perfecto.

Salud.


----------



## canival35 (Ene 12, 2009)

Este programador soporta el PIC 18F4550 ?


----------



## simiodelorto (Ene 12, 2009)

Creo que si, mira este link:
http://www.olimex.cl/product_reviews_información.php?products_id=76&reviews_id=115


----------



## piratex (Ene 15, 2009)

Que bueno que ha sido util el PCB... hay una guia mas detallada en mi sitio personal http://www.piratainc.tk

Mi resultado fue (imagen adjunta) :


----------



## canival35 (Ene 16, 2009)

Fijense que arme el programador y si me permite leer los datos que tengo en la memoeira pero no me permite grabar, estoy usando el winpic800 con la configuracion que viene por default para el JDM pero me aparece el sigueinte mensaje de erro al intentar grabar en el pic : 

ERROR -> De escritura en direccion 0x300000
Estrito : 0xCF3F Leido : 0xFFFF

Estoy inentando programar un PIC18F4550


----------



## canival35 (Ene 16, 2009)

me imagino que es alguna configuracion respecto alos voltajes que maneja pero no eh encontrado alguna guia para configurar estos valores


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 16, 2009)

No es por serte desalentador ni nada pero para programar pic's de la linea 18fxxx tuve que comprarme un pickit2 usb. El programador jmd o serial que esta en este hilo solo me ha funcionado para la linea 16fxxx.


----------



## canival35 (Ene 16, 2009)

aaaa ok gracias  seguire intentando buscar alguna configuracion porque si he visto foros donde ya lo han usado cone ste pero si no pues recurire al pickit2 usb gracias


----------



## simiodelorto (Ene 17, 2009)

Has probado leer y escribir en un pic más común, como el 16F84 o el 16F628?
También podrías probas con el software ICprog, a mi me ha dado muy buenos resultados.

http://www.ic-prog.com/download.html
(Tienes que bajar también “IC-Prog NT/2000 driver” y situarlo junto con el ejecutable del ICprog)

En mi experiencia, he grabado y leído sin problemas, el 16F84/84A, 16F628, 12C509A, 12F629 y el 16F877.

Yo en un principio tuve problemas con el valor de los diodos Zenner.
De que voltaje son los diodos que estas utilizando?

En el diagrama:

Diodo: BZV55C6V2 = Zenner de 6.2 volt  
Diodo: BZV55C5V1 = Zenner de 5.1 volt

Animo, salud.


----------



## canival35 (Ene 17, 2009)

Graciaspor al respuesta =]

mira respecto a los zeners si he estado utilizando 2 de 5.1V pensaba en poner uno mas de uso general en serie para llegarle mas a los 6.1 serian 5.1+0.7, y por ahorita solo tengo los 18F4550, el ic-prog le habia intentatdo pero me marcaba errores, quizas porque nohabia bajado el driver que me comentas, he leido en algunos fotros que el problema se soluciona tambien agregando una fuente externa de voltaje de 5V o tambien de 12V, pero mi duda es si tengo que desconectar la alimentacion directamente desde el cable del puerto serial y alimentar todo el programador con la fuente,  o solo alimentar el pic, bueno mas tarde intentare esto y les comento que paso.


----------



## simiodelorto (Ene 17, 2009)

Mira el problema que tuve con los Zenner, es que use uno de 5.1 volt y otro de 5.6 volt en vez del que debería ser de 6.2 y el programador funcionaba, sin embargo, arrojaba errores de grabación muy seguido. Esto es por los voltajes que necesitan los PIC micro al momento de ser grabados.
Prueba cambiando el Zenner por uno de 6.2 volt que es lo que resolvió mi problema.
Lo de la fuente externa también es buena idea, recuerda tener cuidado de no mandarle la fuente externa al PC para evitar daños.

Animo, salud.


----------



## canival35 (Ene 18, 2009)

a pues mañana que habran las electronicas de la ciudad ire por unos cuantos zeners de 6.1V ojala que sea eso mi problema


----------



## pozi25 (Ene 19, 2009)

buenas, estoy empezando a jugar con los pics pero no se como programarlo, tengo el 18F2550, podria programarlo con este programador?

saludos!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 19, 2009)

Este programador si lo podés usar para programar ese pic pero vas a tener que usar el winpic800 porque el icprog no lo soporta.


----------



## simiodelorto (Ene 19, 2009)

En la lista de IC's del ICprog aparece el 18F4550.
Salud.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 19, 2009)

Pero no el pic18f2550


----------



## simiodelorto (Ene 19, 2009)

Ups, me equivoque, crei que seguian probando el 4550.
Mi error, disculpas.
Salud.


----------



## pozi25 (Ene 20, 2009)

pues lo probare porque parece sencillo de hacer y si me funciona me vendra de perlas
gracias


----------



## pozi25 (Ene 24, 2009)

he montado el programador y winpic me dice que esta ok, se enciende el LED pero creo que las tensiones en el ICSP no son correctas... MCLR-GND: unos 7.5V, Vdd-GND: 0,25V...
alguien me puede decir cuanto deberian marcar para saber si son correctas aproximadamente?

gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 24, 2009)

Con este programador pueden programar al pic18f2550 y armar el programador pickit2 clone que postee


----------



## canival35 (Ene 24, 2009)

yo ya pude programar el pic 18F4550 con este programador pero utilice el programa IC-prog porque con el winpic800 tube problemas con los voltajes me arrojaba desde 3V hasta 12V en Vdd y con el IC-prog me lo mantubo siempre en 5V ademas me marco errores, y  con el IC-prog me trabajo bien tanto para grabar y leer, ademas de que utilize los dos zeners de 5.1V, y tampoco tube probleam alguno


----------



## ever05petro (May 8, 2009)

Alguien me dice exactamente que componentes lleva este programador?

No los encuentro  ops:


----------



## canival35 (May 8, 2009)

No me digas eso, en que ciudad vives jejeje 

solo lleva dos zeners de 5.1V, 2 NPN, 2 cap de 200uF estan bien, y creo que 4 diodos de uso general, y dos resistencias mas, mas tu soket para el pic y conector DV9 o si quieres hacerlo en protoboard te ahorras los 2 ultimos componentes


----------



## ever05petro (May 9, 2009)

jaja gracias,  es que estoy empezando en esto de la electrónica y no queria meter la pata con el valor de los componentes.


----------



## Ignacho (May 31, 2010)

Saludos a todos soy nuevo en el foro estoy montando el programador PG2C, me paració que tenía un error y al buscar efectivamente veo que sí, lo que no he podido en contrar información detallada de cual es el error.

Por fa si alguien ha montado el programador serie Pg2c y le ha funcionado, le agradecería
me ayudara en esta tarea.


----------



## d4n13l4 (Ago 29, 2010)

Hola
ando decidiendome por que programador comprar y creo que comprare el que hablan en este post para programar un 16f877, pero leyendo el post me entra la duda si solo necesito la placa y el cable serial para conectarme al pc o necesito algo mas?
ya que no quiero comprarmelo y que no me sirva para programar el pic o que me falte algo para comenzar y uds que saben mas me puede ayudar

Saludos


----------



## K3nnuX (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola. Saludos desde Venezuela, tengo este programador original, comprado, y lo he probado poco pero lo he hecho con el PIC 16F84A y con el PIC 16F877A y ha funcionado a la perfección, así que os digo que de estar bien copiado y ensamblado debe programar estas gamas sin problemas. Ah También con un PIC 12CE518 de 8 pines.


----------



## carsacc (Dic 21, 2010)

Hola . Saludos  quiero darles las gracias por este gran aporte hice el circuito que aparece en la primera pagina y si que sirve =D , aunque no me salio a la primera (por un error que tuve en el pcb XD) hice un segundo circuito y este si salio bien Muchisimas Graciasss!!! Saludos desde Venezuela.


----------



## K3nnuX (Dic 21, 2010)

DATO: Programa Memorias sin problemas con el PonyProg. Me ha servido por ejemplo (con algunas adaptaciones) para resetear chips de algunas fotocopiadoras!!! Saludo$$$$!!


----------



## kilermenjose (Feb 27, 2011)

Con este programador puedo programar el Pic 16F628?

 Saludos!


----------



## K3nnuX (Mar 1, 2011)

Usado con IC-Prog: 
16F627, 16F628 Pull PGM to GND!
16F628A, 16F648A Pull PGM to GND!

Para PonyProg:
Support PIC 16F873A/874A/876A/877A and PIC 16F627/628 micro (untested)

Con ambos dicen funcionar en sus páginas oficiales...
Suerte!


----------



## kilermenjose (Mar 3, 2011)

Ya hice mi programador, aunque aun no lo he probado... Que es lo pero qeu podria pasar si los Diodos Zener no fueran del valor que indica el esquema? Me vendieron unos que dicen: 4135A 4133A o algo asi y me dijeron que eran de 6.2v y 5.1v respectivamente..

Saludos!


----------



## K3nnuX (Mar 3, 2011)

creo que pudiera alterar los voltajes de programación y/o de alimentación de los pic. saludos


----------



## rascueso (Mar 24, 2011)

asalinasc una pregunta amigo que fue lo que modificaste del programador? yo leí tu tema después de diseñar y hacer el pcb basándome en el esquema del post 1. te pregunto para ver si puedo modificar mi placa y no tener que hacer otra.


----------



## Xapas (Oct 16, 2011)

Hola, muy buenas. Soy estudiante de electrónica industrial, y estoy comenzando a programar. Por ello decidí montarme una programadora, la cual, segun estuve mirando, está basada en el Programador JDM, aunque también es un variante del famoso programador PG2C de Olimex, posteado en este foro. Sin embargo, cambié algunos parámetros de la programadora:
Los transistores son 2N3904
Las resistencias son de 1/8W
Los diodos son 1N4148
Construí la programadora, y la conecté al PC, y me extrañó que no se encendiera ningún LED. Usé todo tipo de software para ver si hacía algo probando la programadora, entre ellos el IC-Prog, WinPic800, WinPic, PICPgm Programmer, etc. y ninguno encontraba la programadora ni prendía ningun LED. Tengo que decir que todo fue sin conectar ningun PIC en la programadora. Mi duda es, si la programadora debería prender algún LED sin tener el PIC conectado, si los componentes no son correctos o si el software no es compatible. Ya revisé todas las conexiones y están correctas. Les mando fotos de la programadora, de la página donde la saqué y el PCB que seguí. El PCB lo construí yo mismo, guiado por el original.
Gracias por la ayuda.

Web de la Programadora: http://www.circuit-projects.com/micr...rogrammer.html


----------



## Arsenic (Ene 19, 2012)

El mio directamente no enciende... probaré hacer otro...


----------



## Arsenic (Ene 26, 2012)

ya hice el jdm plus pero tampoco reconoce nada... ni el de pablin... probe con el icprog y con el winpic800 ayuda!!!


----------



## gerardo navarro (Feb 10, 2014)

Hola amigos, me hice este grabador copia del olimex, y intente programar con winpic800, pero nada que me responde, estoy viendo y creo que en lo que vosotros haceis usan resistencia de 1.5k, y 10k, no se de donde carajo saque y solde una de 200ohmios y otra de 15k, sera eso, lo demas si tengo esto:

mi lista es esta:

1 conector  macho PCB 6 pines.
1 conector  DB9H
1 resistencia 15k ohms
1 resistencia 200 ohms
2 condensadores 100 UF
4 diodos 4007
1 led rojo
1 diodo zener 6,2V
1 diodo zener 5.1V
2 transistores 2N3904
2 zocalos de 40 pines..

eso es todo lo que use, tengo el cable nuevo extension DB9 y probe el puero Com, bien..

y los positivos (patas) soldadas como es...

por favor me pueden verificar los componentes dudo con el valor de las resistencias..

saludos..


----------



## gerardo navarro (Feb 11, 2014)

si tenia mal las resistencias, y las cambie coloque una de 10k 1/4 y otra de 1k de ½, y  cambie los zener, quedo 6.2V y 5.1V, y trate de programar, pues el led ya se enciende   y apaga... pero me sale error en escriura al leer..

pongo fotos, quien me puede orientar algo...

gracias..


----------



## BrunoARG (Abr 9, 2014)

Hola gente, como están?

Estoy haciendo un proyecto en PIC, del cual ya tengo todo el programa hecho, testeado y funcionando.
Me falta hacer la parte del programador, ya que sólo pude simular pero no pasar a la realidad.

Hice, en función de varios circuitos que encontré, este programador "JDM" con fuente externa, por si alguna vez no tengo una PC de escritorio al momento de programar (Las laptops o notebooks tienen como 7V de tensión posiva...).

El circuito es el siguiente:

http://k38.kn3.net/6/E/D/F/5/E/C32.png

Testee poniendo estados en las salidas manualmente, y por la PC, y me daban las tensiones correspondientes, en Vdd 5V, en CLK y DATA 5V, y en VPP 13V, o un poquito menos, como 12,8V.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente: El puerto serie pone tensiones negativas como "0", eso no daña al PIC? Sé que tiene una protección con diodos y resistencia, pero por tiempos prolongados no lo puede romper?
Puede que ICprog (software que uso), configurado para JDM esté funcionando mal, porque el programador no es JDM? Puede el PIC estar quemado? cómo me doy cuenta? No lo conecté al revés nunca, si no calentaría (y fui muy cuidadoso con eso).

Si este programador no anduviera; me recomendarían uno simple y económico, por puerto serie, que les haya funcionado y programe la serie PIC16F87xx? 

Muchas gracias a todos por su tiempo y ayuda.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 13, 2014)

No se ve el circuito... podrias subirlo a otro servidor?

Gracias....


----------



## BrunoARG (May 3, 2014)

Hola. Hice un programador nuevo tipo olimex PG2 , tal cual lo encontré en una página de Internet, pero con diodos 1n4148 en vez de 1n4004, y bc337 en vez de 2n3904. Saqué un cable a un proto donde está el pic. 

El tema es que conecto el cable serie, y la salida del programador al pic, y cuando en winpic800 toco "verificar todo", no me reconoce el pic, el cual es un 16f876a. Vpp es de 12v y vdd 4,9 ,  lo cual es normal. El cable de la ficha es cable plano de 1m de largo, será ese el problema? 

Saludos y gracias.


----------

